# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Συνταγές >  Βρωμη

## Predator1995

Πιστευω αν οχι ο καλυτερος ισως ενας απο τους καλυτερους τροπους για να φας την βρωμη σου!! Ειναι ενα γευμα που χρησιμοποιω αυτην την εβδομαδα τρωω μισο το πρωι και μισο το απογευμα ετσι ωστε να μην τελειωνω το φαγητο μου απο νωρις και πειναω σαν λυκος :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 

Υλικα:

60 γραμμαρια βρωμη
4 αυγα ολοκληρα
4 ασπραδια αυγου
1 μπανανα
1 πρασινο η κανονικο μηλο

Εκτελεση: 

Βαζουμε ολα τα υλικα στο μπλεντερ χτυπαμε καλα να γινει ομοιομορφο το μειγμα, τα βαζουμε σε ενα ταψακι και ψηνουμε στους 170 βαθμους για 25-30 λεπτα

Θερμιδες: 780
Πρωτεινη: 50
Υδατανθρακες: 95
Λιπαρα: 23
Σακχαρα: 35

----------


## AGGANIS

Πως ειναι απο γευση?
Βαζεις κατι απο πανω?
Αν μεινει για την επομενη ημερα τρωγεται?

----------


## Predator1995

> Πως ειναι απο γευση?
> Βαζεις κατι απο πανω?
> Αν μεινει για την επομενη ημερα τρωγεται?


Τρομερη η γευση του ειναι και μαλακο μεσα μετραει παρα πολυ!! Εγω αυτην την περιοδο οχι δεν βαζω κατι απο πανω αλλα μπορεις να βαλεις οτι θες, μελι, γιαουρτι, σιροπι χωρις ζαχαρη η καμια εξτρα μπανανα αναλογα με το ποσες θερμιδες τρως, δεν εχει περισσεψει ποτε για την επομενη μερα  :01. Razz:  αλλα λογικα ναι ισως να χανει σε γευση, το ζεστενεις σε φουρνο μικροκυματων και το τρως

----------

